# [EVDL] what factor hp conversion?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> fred wrote:
> 
> > I'm aware that one cannot make a valid comparison between electric
> > motor horsepower and infernal combustion engine horsepower, but is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Robert Johnston wrote:
> 
> > On Thu, Jul 16, 2009 at 16:16, fred<[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I'm aware that one cannot make a valid comparison between electric
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> fred wrote:
> 
> > Google says 1kw is anywhere from one and a quarter hp to one and a
> > third.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A fun fact is that in Europe, a HP = 743 Watts (instead of 746 watts)

I guess the horses are smaller in Europe. 

Bill Dube'

At 05:22 PM 7/16/2009, you wrote:

>


> fred wrote:
> >
> > > I'm aware that one cannot make a valid comparison between electric
> > > motor horsepower and infernal combustion engine horsepower, but is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

1 hp (metric) = 735.5 Watts.

See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horsepower



> Bill Dube wrote:
> 
> > A fun fact is that in Europe, a HP = 743 Watts (instead of 746 watts)
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------
From: "fred" <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] what factor hp conversion?

> I'm aware that one cannot make a valid comparison between electric motor 
> horsepower and infernal combustion engine horsepower, but is there a rule 
> of thumb (or any other digit) that one can use to compare the two?

A very rough rule of thumb on performance is an electric motor will deliver 
2-3 times the performance per HP or KW, so to have roughly the same 
performance as a 475HP Internal Combustion Vehicle would require roughly 
200HP of Electric Vehicle. This does not take into account overpowering the 
electric motor which almost everyone does.

This is based on very rough comparison in various environments, and your 
experience will almost certainly differ.
Joe 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You might also think about what is meant by an ICE having 475 HP...

http://www.stealth316.com/2-calc-hp-et-mph.htm

MPH = 224 (hp/weight)^(1/3)

where MPH is the top speed of a vehicle in the 1/4 mile...



> Joseph Ashwood <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > --------------------------------------------------
> > From: "fred" <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This seems like a good way to compare ICE and EVs. However, I would
think this does not apply to a car that reaches its top speed before
reaching .25 miles. How far does it take for most EVs to reach their
top speed?

Aaron





> m gol wrote:
> > You might also think about what is meant by an ICE having 475 HP...
> >
> > http://www.stealth316.com/2-calc-hp-et-mph.htm
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I suspect many of the less performance oriented ones require much more than
a quarter mile to reach top speed. I know that my lower powered ICE's can
take a mile or more to reach top speed sometimes (top speed being around
60mph or so).

Z

On Fri, Jul 17, 2009 at 8:30 AM, Aaron Richardson <
[email protected]> wrote:

> This seems like a good way to compare ICE and EVs. However, I would
> think this does not apply to a car that reaches its top speed before
> reaching .25 miles. How far does it take for most EVs to reach their
> top speed?
>
> Aaron
>
>
>
>


> m gol wrote:
> > > You might also think about what is meant by an ICE having 475 HP...
> > >
> > > http://www.stealth316.com/2-calc-hp-et-mph.htm
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

An interesting response. I didn't need the direct conversion figures, since I had a pretty close approximation to them already, but the answers I've selected is the closest to what I understood to be valid. It's the torque that matters and is especially useful in my need for information.

The comparison on which I'm working involves a diesel ICE of about 15 hp, and diesels are pretty torquey. I'm thinking that a 5kw electric would probably be a good match. What say you all?




________________________________
------------------------------

Origina Message: 8
Date: Thu, 16 Jul 2009 19:36:03 -0400
From: Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] what factor hp conversion?



> Robert Johnston wrote:
> 
> > On Thu, Jul 16, 2009 at 16:16, fred<[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I'm aware that one cannot make a valid comparison between electric
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Depends on what the rated torque and rpm of the diesel and the electric
motor are....



> fred <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > An interesting response. I didn't need the direct conversion figures, since
> > I had a pretty close approximation to them already, but the answers I've
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My best friend used to work for a small engine shop. It was known that
for portable compressors, washers,pumps, and tractors that If you were
replacing an electric motor with a gas one the HP had to be 3 times the
HP rating. I don't know if it scales well.

Basically the difference is one of convention. They rate ICE at peak
which occurs at one rpm and load. But it can often do close to that
continuously once there. (In some cases even this is a lie. My
mitsubishi was rated at a point you couldn't even obtain, low hp motors
often are. I have heard that the newer Ford Mustangs are rated below
their max to keep some lawyers happy and meet quotas)

An electric motor is rated in continuous, what you can give it forever
with adequate cooling. But it is capable of giving a lot more and at a
lot of different rpm points for shorter periods.

I think the electric motor is a better match for accelerating the load.
More torque at the beginning when you needed it to get the mass moving
and less needed to cruise. The hybrid manufactures realized this pretty
quick.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Any chance of getting the torque curves for both the diesel and the 
electric motor?

Sent from my iPhone



> fred <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > An interesting response. I didn't need the direct conversion
> > figures, since I had a pretty close approximation to them already,
> ...


----------

